# Peugeot 205 CTI



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is some pics of my 1990 205 CTI. The paint work is the original 22 year old paint and I have redone the wheel arches and floor to brighten them up a little. The car even still has the original radiator and tin exhaust heat shields which are in perfect condition. The car was recently used by a Peugeot dealer to help launch the new Peugeot 208 and seamed to draw more attention than the 208,s.
I still have a few jobs here and there to do but being new to detailing I am still a bit cautious on what products to use and when to use them so will just keep reading and admiring all the hard work that people post on this forum.


























































































Thanks for looking Robert.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Christ!, that looks better than new, that mustve taken you hours and hours to get it to that standard, awesome, well done


----------



## arbth703 (Mar 14, 2012)

Now that is pug perfection. Love it...


----------



## mitrasca (May 3, 2011)

My first car was a peugeot 205 ...

Your car is absolutely gorgeous.....speachless really


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

That is stunning Robert :doublesho

I would be too worried about people damaging it at the dealer


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

minty fresh.... great looking old skool cool..

must have been some amount of work in that.... good job.

:thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Really nice mate. I had a red 1.9 GTI back in the day. Lovely cars.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

looks amazing!!


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I saw this car in the window of the showroon at exhibition centre railway station. Looks excellent!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Jesus...that is clean underneath!!

I have to admit my 205 isnt that clean underneath...but then I havent really gotten round to it yet.....plus I like to use my car


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

My first car was a 205 gtx, not fit to park next to your beauty. The 208 looks like a bag of $$$$, most new stuff does compared with the old stuff.


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful example you got there.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow! Puts mine to shame!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

205 porn,awesome stuff


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

WOW, that's a beauty, well done


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow! Looks like the Peugeot equivalent of Viper's XR2 for cleanliness! :doublesho


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Jesus...that is clean underneath!!
> 
> I have to admit my 205 isnt that clean underneath...but then I havent really gotten round to it yet.....plus I like to use my car


Did a 720 mile round trip to La Vie en Blue at Prescott a couple of weeks ago and is good on our Scottish B roads so does get used from time to time .

Thanks for the comments guys

Robert.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow, that's seriously impressive! Kudos to you Robert :thumb:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Cars older than me, and in better condition..


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

It's like a time warp! Credit to you fella, it's a stunning example!


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Now that is a very clean little beast! Seen a few 205s in my time but the stand out for me is the underside and yours looks tip top...Well done you :thumb:
I hope to have mine up to this standard one year :lol:
Edd


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

That is stunning, to say it is 22 years old & the original paint as well. Definitely a credit to you.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

How many miles has it done out of interest?

My guess is not too many???


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Nick, it turned 83,000 on the way down to Prescott.

Robert.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Low miles dude. 

Hope you have it on an agreed value policy?

Really lovely car 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Love that, the underside and engine bay must of taken some time - a real credit to you!


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

that looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

That car looks amazing .. It looks just about brand new and has 83k on the clock. That's a credit to you


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Jebus, for 83k it looks immaculate!

Those interior shots remind me of my 1.9GTI........great car, those were the days


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

BEAutiful mate...I think I've just had a sex wee.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks mint mate, good job :thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Good grief! Wow, I cannot remember 205s looking that good new!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

OMG, perfection.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hells bells. Wow!!!

Very very nice.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Was proberly cleaner than the 208's as well. Great job and pleasure to see the pics.


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Someone pass the KY & tissues...... I'm away to the bathroom with the laptop for 45 seconds..


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks lads, I will try and take some better pics this week. I have noticed this weekend that there is a couple more little chips/marks on the paint work but still resisting painting the car as it's still the original paint.

Robert.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that is one perfect car!!! :argie: It wouldn't of looked that good brand new.

Awesome.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

WOW great looking car bet its great for a spin


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, that car looks awesome.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Credit where credit is due, that is amazing. Like nick's it shows that if you still have the love for the classic cars that they will be, they will be around for a long time, and showing up some of the newer cars these days that dont have any character. If i can get mine in half the condition you guys have your's, then i will be a very happy and proud man.

Awesome, cheers carl


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Agree with all comments, a massive credit to you, lovely example of a classic, really thought the miles were mega low, so 83k in that condition is mind blowing top work fella:thumb:


----------



## mowflow (Apr 8, 2011)

Excuse the thread revival. I am currently absorbing all the info i can on 205s. I owned a cherry red 1.6 when i was 18 and have never stopped missing it since so am currently trying to find one as a project.

Oddly enough i remember seeing the OPs car displayed in the Peugeot garage as I pass that garage on my way to work every morning. Beautiful car.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Do it. 

I had a 1.6 cherry red when I was 19. 

40th birthday I treated myself to a 1.9 in black.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

New to detailing? doesnt look like it mate!

Absolutly flawless


----------



## ex-mooseman (May 6, 2011)

I love those little frenchies... My first car was a red 205, crashed it hard, very hard.
One day, there will be another one on my driveway...


----------



## Andrew159 (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautifull car and amazing attention to detail looks brand new if not better


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Absolutely superb!!


----------



## nemo01 (Mar 13, 2013)

Fantastic.....brings back many memories.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

thats incredible mate! top working keeping it that clean mate


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Where is my wallet, how much would it take to prise this from your hands:argie:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Stunning !


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

Absolutely stunning condition. You only hope that the steeler ship and the manufacturer looked at your car and remember what great small cars they used to make. 

You're maybe new to the website but not to detailing given the a1 condition.


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

WOW! What an awsome car!  Congratulations for all the hard work!


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

mowflow said:


> Excuse the thread revival. I am currently absorbing all the info i can on 205s. I owned a cherry red 1.6 when i was 18 and have never stopped missing it since so am currently trying to find one as a project.
> 
> Oddly enough i remember seeing the OPs car displayed in the Peugeot garage as I pass that garage on my way to work every morning. Beautiful car.


Hi mate you have a PM

Rab E.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Craighightower said:


> Absolutely stunning condition. You only hope that the steeler ship and the manufacturer looked at your car and remember what great small cars they used to make.
> 
> You're maybe new to the website but not to detailing given the a1 condition.


No Peugeot UK use my 1.9GTI for that :lol:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

I agree, stunning.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

*deleted as I managed to post in the wrong thread. Blaming technology!!!*


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Love it love it love it!!:thumb:


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

very very nice.....


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

damn i thought the car was new!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks to me like you have already mastered detailing, fantastic car, well done.


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

very nice Rab, although i wouldn't have expected anything else:thumb:

takes me back :car::car::car::car::car::car:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow sexy car great work


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> No Peugeot UK use my 1.9GTI for that :lol:


Think you will find not just your car Nick 

Rab E.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Absolutely great condition. Im impressed.:thumb::thumb::thumb: Nice to have a car like that to look after.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Thug Pug said:


> Think you will find not just your car Nick
> 
> Rab E.


Was yours in Wales for the national 208gti launch for 3 weeks as well???


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

Does not need to be mate  Just keep an eye on up-coming Peugeot brochures

Rab E.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Seems someone is a little envious, cracking looking car, I have one myself a little modified in the engine compartment but standard ish else where.

Keep up the good work, lovely and rare car now.

Carl


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, what you done Carl? I have built a few MI, GTI-6 and turbo 205's in the past but going for the clean standard look now in my old age 

Rab E.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Thug Pug said:


> Does not need to be mate  Just keep an eye on up-coming Peugeot brochures
> 
> Rab E.


I will be cos apparently mine has been used for the marketing materials for the 208gti


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

mechrepairs said:


> Seems someone is a little envious, cracking looking car, I have one myself a little modified in the engine compartment but standard ish else where.
> 
> Keep up the good work, lovely and rare car now.
> 
> Carl


No envy here fella my 205 has done more miles in the back of Peugeot UK's transporters over the last 18 months than I have done using it


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

thats absolutely gorgeous - i love clean 205's (GTI's and CTI's) :thumb:


----------

